# Realtek RTL8029

## Soudis

Hello,

I've problems to get my network running.  When I boot i get the message:

"failed to bring up eth0"

and several messages that the device was not found. dmesg also does not show a eth0 device. I tried almost all kernel and bios options, but erverytime the same s*#!. When I start my windows installation it works.

Has anyone an idea what I can do ?????? Please, i'm getting insane.

thx Soudis

----------

## Techie2000

I had the same problem. I eventually gave up and purchased a Netgear FA310TX. If you do a search for Realtek 8029 you'll find the stuff I posted.

----------

## cesman

Which modules are you using?  Assuming it is the 8139too, did you make it compatible with older Realtek cards?

cesman

----------

## lotas

i have a realtec 8139 too, i think, and it should work with standard ne2000 drivers. it did under win2k, e-smith, redhat 7.1 - 7.3, mandrake and now gentoo. i just compiled the ne2k drivers in under the kernel, as a module, i think and it worked. hope this helps.

----------

## Torok

I seem to remember something about that card from my distant past... I could be wrong, but Tulip Drivers ring a bell.  Wish I could be of more help.

----------

## therobot

8029's are a bitch, but the driver you want is the ne2000 one.

----------

